# The Future of Primordial Performance



## Trauma1 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Primordial Customers and IM Members,*

Allow me to introduce the AndroSeries Project.

All the information I am allowed to divulge is in the image below. 

Currently we are in negotiations with several nutraceutical companies for the licensing of the below Primordial hormones and Liqua-Vade delivery system. Until these terms have been finalized we will not be releasing the full compound names. 

If the remaining manufacturing obstacles can be overcome these products should be available within the next 8-12 weeks.

More information will be divulged Nov. 1st. 

Thank you.

-Eric Potratz
_President & Founder_





​
_FYI: the little green one will rival the muscle building potency of superdrone without any liver toxic effects.​_


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 1, 2010)

Trauma1 said:


> More information will be divulged Nov. 1st.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2010)

wow I can't wait to get my super dhea


----------



## independent (Oct 2, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> wow I can't wait to get my super dhea



lol.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 2, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> lol.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 5, 2010)

it's been claimed by pp that the super (fatty esterfied acids) 19 dhea will rival the muscle building power of superdrol, without all the gains.

quite a claim, I really look forward to these compounds, and reading their nomenclature info.


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 6, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> it's been claimed by pp that the super (fatty esterfied acids) 19 dhea will rival the muscle building power of superdrol, without all the gains.
> 
> quite a claim, I really look forward to these compounds, and reading their nomenclature info.



Thanks for keeping the thread bumped. You've been good at that lately for PP. Our new line up will be something special in this industry. Not another rehash product like...

Keep up the good work in helping to spread the word. 




-John


----------



## GXR64 (Oct 6, 2010)

looks to be some jazzed up dhea so far, not to impressed. I will keep this bumped for you john and have some class i know where you were going with your last post.


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 6, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> looks to be some jazzed up dhea so far, not to impressed. I will keep this bumped for you john and have some class i know where you were going with your last post.



The sarcasm? Yep, it was intended. Maybe if he didn't make a habbit of poping up in PP threads lately and purposely inciting drama about a product line that's not even released yet. Even better, being a rep for another company (which isn't posted or known on many forums as well). Well look at that, not here either...  

Nobody on the PP team plays those childish games. 


Back on track now. The new line up will have more info released on November 1st. The entire line will be stackable; and the "little green pill" will be fairly potent.



-John


----------



## GXR64 (Oct 6, 2010)

look forward to more info released.


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 6, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> look forward to more info released.



I'll keep everyone updated over here when it is.

BTW - NapsGear is good stuff. 




-John


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 6, 2010)

purdy colors ! i will be a tester if wanna send sample ..yes im that poor ..ever had a tang sandwhich or cereal with water ...yup never hurts to ask but i will be watching this !


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I will definitely have logging opportunities over here on Ironmag for you all with this new line up. 



-John


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 6, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> purdy colors ! i will be a tester if wanna send sample ..yes im that poor ..ever had a tang sandwhich or cereal with water ...yup never hurts to ask but i will be watching this !



Reminds me of jam sammies.  Take two slices of bread and jam them together.

I'm looking forward to the information set for November 1 as well as the opportunity to provide IronMag with some logging opportunities.


----------



## independent (Oct 6, 2010)

will these products require pct?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> will these products require pct?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 6, 2010)

Trauma1 said:


> I will definitely have logging opportunities over here on Ironmag for you all with this new line up.
> 
> 
> 
> -John


Hey what up john, look forward to more info on these from you and eric. Eric is a smart guy must be more to this then we can see right now.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 6, 2010)

yea, I am a rep for a company that does not sponsor this board. and for that, i also do not even talk about the company i work for's products. 

I dont have to worry about people knowing im a rep, my company doesn't have paid "supporters" that act like legit customers and satisfied customers, and not telling people they are paid to support, which pp does. you guys are class act. known reps, and un known supporters.

but this has nothing to do with the dhea products you guys are releasing, please stay on topic john.


oh yea, bump.


----------



## Resolve (Oct 7, 2010)

Your ulterior motives are showing, jbry.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 7, 2010)

hey no one needs to pay me, but if they want to for my honist OP then go ahead lol.
I love NTBM, PP, TP and puritanspride.
I gots nothing to hide.
ohh and cant forgert about my loves naps and gen ( i know an odd love but there both nice) and NO GXR Im not paying for dinner this time! >:-(
its your turn!


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 7, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> wow I can't wait to get my super dhea


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 8, 2010)

sthuper awsome dhea! it's so faaaaabulous!


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 8, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Hey what up john, look forward to more info on these from you and eric. Eric is a smart guy must be more to this then we can see right now.



Hey Mitch. Good to see you, buddy.

There are some really good things in the works in addition to this new line, so I'm really excited to what the future holds with PP. Some of the innovation that these products hold will really be a great thing for this industry.


-John


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 8, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> yea, I am a rep for a company that does not sponsor this board. and for that, i also do not even talk about the company i work for's products.
> 
> I dont have to worry about people knowing im a rep, my company doesn't have paid "supporters" that act like legit customers and satisfied customers, and not telling people they are paid to support, which pp does. you guys are class act. known reps, and un known supporters.
> 
> ...




Keep making yourself look foolish forum after forum; not to mention your company. 

I'm not going to stop you; because it's pure entertainment. Eventually, you'll realize that your lame tactics did nothing for your apparent agenda. 

Thanks for the bump and continued interest in our products as well. Primordial Performance hopes that you get to try our new "Androseries" line. 


-John


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 8, 2010)

I love you guys. ((((((primordial performance)))))))) group hugs!
oh, i'll def be buying some when it's released. im thinking of going with the super 4-dhea.


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 8, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> I love you guys. ((((((primordial performance)))))))) group hugs!
> oh, i'll def be buying some when it's released. im thinking of going with the super 4-dhea.



I'm very proud of the very impressive rep team that I've put together with PP.

Good choice.



-John


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> will these products require pct?



Answer please.


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 8, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Answer please.



More info on November 1st. Moe.


-John


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

JFC . . you arseholes brought your 'placebo e-wars' to IronMag . . . .hmm


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

Nothing like placebo's to get ya going


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 9, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> JFC . . you arseholes brought your 'placebo e-wars' to IronMag . . . .hmm



I left the other forums to get away from all of you! GO back AM or BB if youre gonna fight like girls!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I left the other forums to get away from all of you! GO back AM or BB if youre gonna fight like girls!!!


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 11, 2010)

Rainbows and Group huggs for everyone!!!!! ((((((everyone))))))))) yayyyy!


----------



## UnrealMachine (Oct 11, 2010)

i love the innovation i see coming out of PP, more hormonal products is a great thing for all of us


----------



## independent (Oct 11, 2010)

UnrealMachine said:


> i love the innovation i see coming out of PP, more hormonal products is a great thing for all of us



Arent you the non responder?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Arent you the non responder?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

Trauma1 said:


>


 
trauma yoz alright


----------



## independent (Oct 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>



I dont respond to bunk gear also.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I dont respond to bunk gear also.


 GYCH.. How about the Toco8 any thoughts?


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> trauma yoz alright



Werd. 

What happened to "The Situation?"






-John


----------



## independent (Oct 11, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> GYCH.. How about the Toco8 any thoughts?



Im tired of mexican food. GICH.


----------



## Trauma1 (Oct 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im tired of mexican food. GICH.



Liar. Taco-8 delievers in the bulks....


----------



## SilentBob187 (Oct 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im tired of mexican food. GICH.





Trauma1 said:


> Liar. Taco-8 delievers in the bulks....



Fulfill all your wishes with my Toco-flavored kisses! Toco toco.  Burrito burrito.


----------



## 3clipseGT (Oct 11, 2010)

Toco 8 is where its at!! Cant wait for the new ish to be released!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 11, 2010)

Trauma1 said:


> Liar. Taco-8 delievers in the bulks....


 the toco 8 is a new formula


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 11, 2010)

pink taco is my favorite. I know what youre thinking, no im not talking about combining pink magic with toco8.....


----------

